
Launching Soon - _pius
http://LaunchSoon.com/
======
csbartus
$29 for what when last.fm costs $3? these guys have found a very spectacular
niche

------
bisi
I think you would be better off with a hosted version ..

------
jpcx01
launchsplash.com also provides a free hosted one

